# The Americans



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Against all odds (and costing me some serious points from two friends) I picked up two black pied astrex mice. You can tell right off the bat that the one that's predominantly white has the better coat. My original intention was to snag her brother but between his skittish personality and irritated eye, I grabbed the tan doe. I'm sort of playing with fire here with a bizarre dermatitis condition being exhibited in their great grandmother and great great grandmother (not confirmed as genetic but I'll assume it) but I'm prepared to try and breed it out, if possible. So I'll have my "safe" satin PEW/c-dilute line and this one once they're released from quarantine.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

So how can you tell they are astrex? Their fur just looks rough to me, and their whiskers don't have any curl. Or or those things that just develop with selective breeding? :? Love the black pied tan though!


----------



## blackbirdmice (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful mice. Their whiskers aren't pin straight, so they aren't standard for sure. They look a lot like my fuzzy buck ( http://fav.me/d62f4ob ). Although without seeing them in person it can be hard to tell. My rex doe had much smoother hair with a close lying ripple in her coat, she was a poor rex, but still looked nothing like these guys.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

They are pretty mysterious. 

Here's one of the does as a baby. Much curlier!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh, I'm so happy for you! You got some very beautiful mice, Seafolly!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I can only assume I'm seeing some form of rex but hey if they're frizzy, they're frizzy! ^^ The breeder I got them from was not well versed with colours so it wouldn't shock me. The feedback seems to be mostly astrex so far and I don't know if there's a way to tell. My bucks are simply short haired satin and I doubt they carry anything else (you never know, I suppose).

Thanks TW! I'm already looking at yet more American mice in August but they'll likely be even better. Eeek!  I really need to watch my numbers. : / Only at 11 now, but I have no litters at the moment.


----------

